

Ask HN: Background Check APIs? - goodwink

Are there any good providers of background check APIs?  Specifically for criminal and civil plus perhaps credit checks.  Something like Reppify is not what I'm looking for with all the social integration and high price.  I'm looking for a simple API to perform high volumes of fairly simple identity verification and background checks.
======
ayers
What country are you wanting to do these checks for?

We integrate with <http://www.experian.co.uk> for credit checks here in the
UK. Not sure if they provide the same sort of service in other countries
though.

Edit: seems they do <http://www.experian.com/>

~~~
goodwink
United States

------
pygorex
I'm also interested in a similar service for a startup.

BeenVerified seems to fit the bill:

<http://www.beenverified.com/home/web_service_api>

